# Nesting



## glenn9 (May 6, 2014)

Hey everyone wondering if anyone can help me. About a year ago I noticed a spotted dove that couldn't fly hanging around our front yard. He would hop away or jump up a tree to be safe but one day our cat caught him and brought him inside. He had a partly broken wing but we looked after her for 2 months and slowly it started to fly more and more inside our house. We let it out about 8 months ago but it always hangs around our house on our roof and in our garden every day we see it with many other doves as well. But now to the question it has had a partner for a while now and it is during breeding season, they keep building various nests in our different trees. 3 nests have been built by them so far but they never have any eggs. Why is this?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Well ..... depending where you are ....I would say that something is perhaps stealing the eggs from the nest .Australian magpies and crows are notorious for raiding nests of Laced neck dove and other species of birds , it's not uncommon for both these birds to take chick's from the nest also .

...thats my scenario of what might be happening.


----------

